# Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?



## xbxmxnn (3. Januar 2010)

Moin moin,

und ein frohes neues Jahr allen!

Keine Angst, ich würde mich zwar sehr freuen, Mitstreiter zu finden, die das Distanzwerfen auf der Wiese für sich entdecken würden, aber wer nicht mag kann trotzdem ein lieber Mensch sein! 

Wir, ein paar Weitwerfer und ich ich, haben uns mittlerweile angewöhnt, uns neben dem 'individuellen Training' einmal im Monat zu treffen und gemeinsam zu üben; dazu treffen wir uns auf einer großen, flachen, gut gemähten Wiese, stecken eine Hauptrichtung mit Entfernungsfähnchen aus und üben, jeder mit dem Gerät und dem Gewicht, mit dem er werfen möchte. Niemand wird ausgelacht, wer es genau wissen möchte, bekommt es auch ganz genau gemessen, und im Vordergrund steht vor allem das Plaudern und Üben, haben wir doch immer einige dabei, die regelmäßig deutlich über 200 (und auch 220...) Meter werfen, gemessen, nicht geschätzt. Beim letzten Mal im Dezember konnten wir einem von etwas über 110 Metern auf gut über 150 weiterhelfen - in vielleicht zwei Stunden!

Wer also Lust und Zeit hat, mal reinzuschauen, das nächste Treffen findet am Samstag, den 16. Januar auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel statt, ab etwa 10 Uhr wird abgesteckt, wer möchte, kann völlig zwanglos mitwerfen oder auch nur schauen; und wer gerne mal mit Multirolle werfen möchte oder mit speziellem Gerät wie japanischen Castingruten oder so, kann gerne bescheid sagen, einiges ist machbar, ausprobieren tut auch niemandem weh.

Also, wir würden uns über Interesse sehr freuen; wer noch fragen hat, kann gerne hier posten oder mich anschreiben!

Viele Grüße |wavey:,


Dirk


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Mann Dirk,#h

Interesse besteht natürlich. Aber von Solingen an die Küste 
zu fahren, um nichts zu fangen, ist schon hart.
Werde ich meiner Frau wohl nicht plausiebel erklären können.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## xbxmxnn (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Na, von Kiel aus sollte es nicht so weit sein zum Wasser!  Aber hast natürlich recht, von Solingen aus ist das wirklich nicht gerade um die Ecke.

Vielleicht aber ein anderes Mal, falls Du zufällig irgendwo im Bereich bist! Oder wir organisieren dann spontan was, wenn Du mal rechtzeitig sagst, wann Du mal im Norden weilst.


----------



## spin89 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Ich hätte auch Lust, hab auch häufig auf großen Wiesen das Werfen trainiert mit meinem Brandungsgerät...vor 2jahren lag ich bei gemessenen 110metern keine Ahnung wo ich mittlerweile liege.
Leider hab ich erst ab April wieder Zeit-.-.-.>Gruss spin89


----------



## xbxmxnn (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Hi Spin89,

klar, auch dann wird es Treffen geben, ich schreibe einfach hier weiter ins Board, wann und wo die entsprechenden Termine sind.


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mann Dirk,#h
> 
> Interesse besteht natürlich. Aber von Solingen an die Küste
> zu fahren, um nichts zu fangen, ist schon hart.
> ...



Sag doch einfach das man in Kiel zur Zeit wunderbar Langlauf machen kann... vielleicht kommt sie ja mit.

Ist nicht so häufig das soviel Schnee an der Küste liegt.

			 		  		 		 			 			Wer schiebt denn den Schnee vom Acker?? :m
Wenn ich es schaffe komme ich mal vorbei....


----------



## haukep (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Da werden Erinnerungen wach..


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*



haukep schrieb:


> Da werden Erinnerungen wach..



Alle warten aus das 2. Event von dir :vik:


----------



## haukep (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Da müsste ich mal den Grafen kontaktieren!  Aber erst im späten Frühjahr - vorher muss ich viel arbeiten...


----------



## FelixSch (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Wie sieht es aus, steht der Termin noch oder ist in Anbetracht der allgemeinen Wetterlage eine Änderung eingetreten?
Also, ich überlege je ersthaft, die Ruten einzupacken und zu kommen. Und wenn ich dabei nur herausfinde, wir weit ich nun wirklich werfen kann.


----------



## degl (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Hi,

auch ich würde gern dabei sein......wenn es denn Wettertechnisch machbar bleibt?

gruß degl


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Moin Moin Abuman#h
Das ist echt ne coole Aktion die Ihr da startet!!!
Mich würden meine REALEN Wurfweiten schwer interessieren. Auch das testen von anderen Ruten und Rollen interessiert mich brennend, da ich eh grad auf Upgrade Suche bin|rolleyes...
ABER#q#q#q Ich arbeite im Handel und meine freien Samstage im Jahr kann ich an einer Hand abzählen:c.
Könnt Ihr die Termine nicht einfach von Sa auf So verlegen?? Dann wäre ich SOFORT dabei! Zumal PI-KI ja nunwirklich nen Katzensprung sind.

P.S. Über nen sonntägliches Einzelcouching wär ich auch nicht traurig|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## cat (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Find ich Klasse!#6
für mich leider zu weit weg.
Weckt Erinnerungen, hab ich zu Ost-Zeiten oft mit der Jugendgruppe gemacht. Weitwurf,und Werfen auf kürzere Distanzen ,auf Alu Scheiben. Da gabs auch richtige Meisterschaften. hat immer viel Spaß gemacht.
Vor allem find ichs gut,wenn die Angler ihre Köder an einen bestimten Punkt werfen können,und das Teil nicht im nächsten Baum landet.
wünsch euch viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## xbxmxnn (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Moin moin,

da ich nicht genau weiß, wer kommt, und vermeiden möchte, dass jemand umsonst fährt, werde ich auf jeden Fall am Samstag auf dem Nordmarksportfeld sein und ein paar Entfernungsfähnchen abstecken; einige Bleie habe ich auch immer im Handgepäck, falls jemand Schlagschnur braucht die auch meistens (allerdings nur 70er und 80er Mono).

Und falls jemand mal mit der Multirolle werfen möchte oder ähnliches, sowas steht da auch rum - für bestimmte Sachen müsstet Ihr bescheid sagen, dann schauen wir, ob es jemand zum testen da hat.

@ Dorschjaegr75: Ich hatte die Termine meist extra auf Samstags gelegt, damit man mal den Sonntag für die Familie haben kann und einen Tag zum Ausruhen, aber können wir natürlich gerne drüber reden; aber wir können uns gerne auch mal einfach so treffen und ein wenig schmeißen und üben, auch als 'Einzelcoaching'!


----------



## degl (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

@Dirk,

dann sehen wir uns am Samstag in Kiel#h

gruß degl


----------



## Eiderangler (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Moinsen  

Ich hab immer geglaubt,das das alles Spinnkram ist,wenn man von Wurfweiten von 150 Meter oder mehr hört. 100 Meter ist schon ganz schön weit aber 200 Meter? Das will ich sehen! Das kann ich garnicht glauben. Ich richte mich da nach den Leuchtpfeilern an der Straße,die 50 Meter auseinander stehen und ich würde mich mal so einschätzen das ich an die 60 -80 Meter schaffe. Vielleicht eine Fehleinschätzung? Ich bin Samstag auf dem Norder,das muß ich sehen! Vielleicht,na bestimmt sogar,gehe ich dann um einiges an Erfahrung reicher nach Hause und bin dann beim nächsten mal an der Küste auch erfolgreicher. Ich freu mich schon. Bis Samstag.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## xbxmxnn (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Glaub mir, jedes Mal, wenn ich die Mittellinie ziehe, staune ich selbst - ich mache ein erstes Fähnchen bei 100 Metern, und das ist schon ein ganzes Stück; das zweite normalerweise dann bei 150, und das ist wirklich weit, und die folgenden dann sind echt weit weg - was meinst Du, was es für ein tolles Gefühl ist, beim Einkurbeln an den ganzen Fähnchen vorbeizugehen? :q Wobei wir einige haben, die deutlich über die 200 Meter werfen, wir Deutschen aber trotzdem (noch) nicht mithalten können mit der Weltspitze, die mittlerweile an guten Tagen über 280 Meter hingelegt hat, und 240-250 eigentlich konstant wirft! Aber wir arbeiten daran, das notwendige Gerät haben wir, an der Technik sind wir dran! |director:|znaika:

Ich freu mich, Euch am Samstag zu sehen!


----------



## isfischer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

hmmm lange wuerfe haben den nachteil wenn ein grosser fisch dran haengt muss man den weiten wurf wieder reinkurbeln...#q


----------



## xbxmxnn (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Das stimmt, aber hierzulande kann man häufig das Gerät auch gleich eingepackt lassen, wenn man nicht weit werfen kann.

Zudem haben die, die weit werfen können, den Vorteil, angeln zu können, wo sie wollen und wo es notwendig ist - wer weit werfen kann, kann auch kurz werfen; andersherum nicht unbedingt.


----------



## degl (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber hierzulande kann man häufig das Gerät auch gleich eingepackt lassen, wenn man nicht weit werfen kann.
> 
> Zudem haben die, die weit werfen können, den Vorteil, angeln zu können, wo sie wollen und wo es notwendig ist - wer weit werfen kann, kann auch kurz werfen; andersherum nicht unbedingt.



Das hatte ich vermutet.....|supergri, ....bis morgen#h

gruß degl


----------



## xbxmxnn (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Ist ja eigentlich auch selbsterklärend! :q

Bis morgen! #h


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Hallo,

ich kann zwar nicht kommen weil ich schaffen muss am Samstag aber veilleicht kann ja mal jemand ein paar viedeos mit der Digicam machen und das mal ins Netz stellen.
Dabei interessiert mich am meisten die Wurftechnik und der Durchzug.
Ich werfe mittlerweile mit meinem Gerät und geschätzen 500-600 Übungswürfen auf der grünen Wiesemit0,28er Keule auf 0,57 ohne Montage mit etwas Rückenwind 150 Meter. Das ist gemessen.

Mit Montage und Gummiwurm daraufum realistische Bedingungen zu haben bei einem 2-3er Gegenwind sind es dann noch 100-110 Meter.

An der Küste im dunkeln sind es dann wahrscheinlich nur noch zwischen 80 und 100 Meter.

Da geht auf jeden Fall noch was und ich würde mir da gerne noch was abschauen und mit Euch üben aber leider geht es wie schon gesagt zweitlich nicht bei mir.

Deswegen die Frage mit dem Video.

Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm aber schön wäre es.

Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Peitschen und beim nächsten mal hab ich dann hoffentlich mal Zeit dafür #h

Gruß David


----------



## lügenbaron (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Ne liste der Teilnehmer und ihren größten Wurfweiten wäre doch mal was
Und da dann auch eventuelle verbesserrungen#6


----------



## FelixSch (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Ich habe mir jetzt definitiv vorgenommen, Morgen in Kiel aufzuschlagen. Und ich glaube, ich werde auch Zettel, Stift und Kamera mitnehmen. Das ganze pack ich dann in die Angelpraxis.de, nachdem hier ein ums andere Mal aufgerufen wurde, doch bitte was in die AP rein zu setzen. Dann hast auch du, David etwas davon.
Also, werde morgen dann gegen halb 10 da sein. Die Ruten packe ich definitiv auch ein. Will ja auch was davon haben!


----------



## Fischhaker (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mann Dirk,#h
> 
> Interesse besteht natürlich. Aber von Solingen an die Küste
> zu fahren, um nichts zu fangen, ist schon hart.


 Sehr hart!:c


----------



## xbxmxnn (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Moin Felix,

ich versuche auch gegen halb zehn da zu sein - geplant war sonst gegen zehn zu treffen, aber ich fahre einfach etwas schneller! :g Bis morgen!


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Bin leider nicht dabei da wir gerade unseren Kindern (8 u. 5) erklären mußten das ihre Omi verstorben ist 

Wünsche allen viel Spaß....


----------



## Platte (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Hey Dirk, hast du Infos wie es war ?


----------



## degl (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Hi Platte,

wir waren 5 Werfer und ein Zuschauer............

Ich schaffte 130m und die Anderen lagen zwischen 150-200m......

Ohne Montage, nur Blei und die Weitwerfer mit Multi`s#6

Muß wohl noch üben|wavey:

gruß degl

P.s. und jedesmal mußte das Blei aus der Wiese gebuddelt werden


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Kalt war es, ein wenig schneeig war es, und aus Versehen habe ich den Abwurfpunkt auf einer Langlaufloipe aufgebaut - hey, kann ich ahnen, dass diese geraden Spuren im Schnee eigens angelegt wurden?

Zum reinen Distanzwerfen waren es nicht wirklich tolle Bedingungen, zumal ich selbst ein wenig gehandicapt bin mit gebrochenem Zeh, aber ich glaube, Kühlen im Schnee hilft. Aber es wären mehr als ideale Weitwurfbedingungen für das Brandungsangeln gewesen, leichter Wind von hinten, kalt, Fisch wäre also da gewesen, nehme ich an.

Wie Degl gesagt hat, sechs Aktive, ein Zuschauer; Weiten zwischen 100-120 und 200 Metern, letztere allerdings nur von einem oder eineinhalb der Multirollenweitschmeißaktivisten; ich glaube, die Weiten sind auch mit ein wenig Übung mit herkömmlichen Ruten und Stationärrollen machbar (die größten Weiten kamen mit britischen Ruten und Multirollen zustande) - wir arbeiten dran.

Ich hatte zum Schluß nochmal einen Wurf mit Felix'  Gerät versucht (World Champion 3 Rute und Ryobi Proskyer -schreibt man das alles so?- Rolle), aber leider einen Abriss, die Schlagschnur samt Blei haben wir dann bei etwa 230 Metern wiedergefunden, darum bin ich am Sonntag, bevor der Schnee kam, nochmal mit 'normalem Gerät' (Zebco Dyna Surf Rute, Daiwa Longbeam GSH Rolle) auf die Wiese, mit 150 Gramm kam ich anfangs auf knapp 140 Meter, nach ein paar Würfen (wobei mir Stationärrollen echt zu unhandlich sind!) auf deutlich über 160, es ist also möglich, ich überlege gerade, wie ich das jetzt als 'Unterricht' umsetze.


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Ach ja, stimmt, und Degl hat geflucht, weil er keinen Spaten dabei hatte und das Blei immer so tief in der Erde steckte... :m|rolleyes


----------



## FelixSch (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ich hatte zum Schluß nochmal einen Wurf mit Felix'  Gerät versucht (World Champion 3 Rute und Ryobi Proskyer -schreibt man das alles so?- Rolle)



Ja, an sich schreibt man das so, aber es ist immerhin die Prosyker Nose Power. Was immer das auch bedeuten mag, die Nase... Wenn der Abrisswurf für dich einen nennenswerten Output hatte, dann freut es mich!
Die Rute hat Constanze auch mal gehabt, wenn ich recht informiert bin. (vgl. Rapsbande - Brandungsangeln S. 122) 

Werde morgen mal bei Kalle in Neustadt vorbei schauen und ihn bitten, meine Spulen mit einer anderen Schnur zu versehen. Dass die aktuelle bei niedrigen Temperaturen so unheimlich steif wird und leicht abzureißen ist, ist einfach kein haltbarer Zustand. Das war jetzt erstmal für mich eine nennenswerte Erkenntnis. Zum anderen habe ich mich das erste mal beim Pendeln versucht. Auch wenn die Ergebnisse noch deutlich zu wünschen übrig lassen. Noch komme ich mit meiner mir eigenen Wurftechnik weiter, allerdings habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass da noch Weite rauszukitzeln ist. Bei 125 m war einfach Schluss. Da ich aber nur sehr wenig Zeit zum Üben des Pendeln hatte, habe ich jetzt auf jeden Fall noch das Gefühl, ordentlich Luft nach oben zu haben. Ich bin mir sicher, mit ein bisschen Üben komme ich weiter raus als zuvor. Und das kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Ich war so begeistert von den beiden 'Y' im Rollennamen, dass ich zur Nase gar nicht mehr kam! Was auch immer ene professionelle Nase sein mag...

Wie gesagt, ich habe doch an dem Gerät überhaupt nichts auszusetzen; ich denke, es ist mehr als durchschnittliches Gerät, und sicher besser und moderner als das, was ich am Sonntag warf, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass bei Dir mindestens 180 oder so drin sind. Ich glaube aber, pendeln wäre verfrüht, sag doch mal bescheid, wenn Du brandungsangeln gehst, vielleicht können wir zusammen angeln und ein wenig nebenbei werfen.

Ach ja, Du hast ne Nachricht!


----------



## FelixSch (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe doch an dem Gerät überhaupt nichts auszusetzen;




So hatte ich das auch garnicht verstanden.

Zum Thema Pendeln: Ich fühle mich dabei eigentlich wohler als beim rückwärts seitwärts ablegen. Dabei habe ich ja, wie du sehen konnest, ordentlich oft abgerissen. Die Bewegung beim Pendelwurf ist irgendwie kontrollierter. Und wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. 
Aber du hast sicher auch insofern recht, dass ich noch ein ganze Weile zu Üben haben werde, bis ich mir einen annährnd vernünftigen, sicheren und vor allem effektiven Wurfstil angeeingent habe. Und dann das ganze noch bei Nacht, in die richtige Richtung... da ist noch ein ordentlicher Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Micky (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Hey Dirk, machst Du das ganze im Frühjahr auch wieder "bei uns auf der Wiese", bzw. im heimatlichen Ostermade?
Dann sag mal per PN Bescheid...


----------



## Platte (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*



Micky schrieb:


> Hey Dirk, machst Du das ganze im Frühjahr auch wieder "bei uns auf der Wiese", bzw. im heimatlichen Ostermade?
> Dann sag mal per PN Bescheid...


Da schließe ich mich Glatt an #6 Aber bitte bei + Graden#h


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Falls Ihr den Länderkampf gegen Dänemark meint, der findet diesmal in Dänemark statt, anfang Mai, um genau zu sein; leider ist natürlich genau dann auch die Bootsquali des DMV, aber an der Planung kann es nicht liegen... 

Trotzdem mein Vorschlag: Kommt im März oder April mit zu einer Quali, seid unter den ersten zehn oder zwölf (das ist wirklich machbar, und mit ein oder zwei Mal üben vorher erst recht) und kommt dann mit nach Dänemark, macht immer einen Riesenspaß!

Und gerade Euch beiden, Micky und Platte, kann ich ja sogar mitnehmen zu den Qualis, Ihr liegt ja geradezu auf dem Weg; und Gerät, das nicht sofort durchbricht, wenn mal ein wenig Zug draufkommt, kann ich Euch auch geben! |rolleyes Was meint Ihr dazu?

Letzteres Angebot gilt natürlich allen angehenden (oder potentiellen) Sportweitschmeißern.


----------



## Platte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Meinten eigentlich ein Treffen bei die zu Hause auf der Wiese wo der LK statt fand im letzten Jahr mit lernwilligen "Nicht weit genug Werfern" wie ich #6
Natürlich bin ich bei der Qualli Casting auch wieder dabei wenn es zeitlich passen sollte nur die Bootsqualli geht vor bei mir, also wird DK eh nichts werden für mich


----------



## xbxmxnn (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Aber klar, sollten wir machen; die Wiese, auf der wir letztes Jahr waren, ist leider mittlerweile eher ein Urwald, aber wie wäre es mit der Wiese hinter meinem Haus, die ist lang genug und kurz gemäht. Wann?


----------



## Platte (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Lass uns bitte die ersten Plusgrade abwarten Dirk |rolleyes


----------



## xbxmxnn (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Weichei! |rolleyes

Na gut, ein paar Tage warten wir noch...


----------



## Platte (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Weis ja nicht wie es bei Euch in Ostermade ist aber ich komme gerade nicht einmal raus aus dem Ort wegen Schneewehen #6


----------



## Carphunter 76 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Ich übe das Werfen mit der Fliegenrute auch auf der Wiese. Daran ist nichts Besonderes. Ich habe diesen Winter alleine auf der verschneiten Wieso schon etwas geübt. Ich habe ewig nicht mit der Fliegenrute geübt und erst letztes Jahr eine gescheite Einweisung bekommen, da ist die Übung wirklich etwas wert.

Und wenn man dann am Wasser eine scheue Forelle anwerfen will, dann muss man nicht erst noch das Werfen üben 

Übung zahlt sich immer aus.


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Grundsätzlich hast Du Recht, Carphunter, nur haben wir etwas andere Anforderungen: Die Wiese muss mindestens 250 Meter lang sein, auch dahinter darf nichts sein, was leicht kaputt gehen kann, falls das Blei mal abreisst, die 250 Meter müssen leicht begehbar sein, weil das Blei recht tief einschlägt...

Aber ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu; Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## degl (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast Du Recht, Carphunter, nur haben wir etwas andere Anforderungen: Die Wiese muss mindestens 250 Meter lang sein, auch dahinter darf nichts sein, was leicht kaputt gehen kann, falls das Blei mal abreisst, die 250 Meter müssen leicht begehbar sein, weil das Blei recht tief einschlägt...
> 
> Aber ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu; Übung macht den Meister.



Und man lernt nen Klappspaten zu lieben|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Ich fürchte, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen brauchst Du eine Spitzhacke!


----------



## Micky (14. April 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Dirk, gibt es mal wieder einen neuen Termin?

Hab letzten Samstag (Martins Cup) leider keine Kondition mehr gehabt um noch mal ne Runde mit Dir zu plaudern, musste der Party vom Vortag leider Tribut zahlen.

P.S. Die Wiese bei uns am Haus ist immer noch unbebaut.... ;-)


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. April 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Moin Mirko,

klar, geworfen wird immer, aber vorerst zumindest nicht offiziell bei Dir - der nächste Länderkampf gegen Dänemark findet anfang Mai in Dänemark statt, die nächsten Verasntaltungen hierzulande im Mai und Juni in Kiel; dort treffen wir uns auch öfter zum üben; aber natürlich können wir uns ja gerne mal auf Deiner oder meiner Wiese zum Werfen und Üben treffen, wann und wo magst Du?
Viele Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## forellenbernhard (15. August 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Hallo,
vor allen Dingen Abumann,
ich lese seid längerer Zeit die Beiträge über Weitwürfe und versuche heute zum ersten mal mich einzubringen.Ich weiß nicht ob ich überhaupt ankomme.
Ich habe folgende Frage und folgendes Poblem.
Kann man mit 60- 80 g überhaupt weiter werfen als 120m?
Hintergrund ist.Ich angel im Urlaub in Holland, am Brouwersdam auf Wolfsbarsch und Makrele. Wenn man da nicht in der verboten Zone(200€) angeln will, muss man über die Strömung ,ca 120-150m werfen, um Erfolgsausichten zu haben. Bei Rücken wind komme ich schon mal weiter( 130m 0,6 geflochtene und ein Stück Füllschnur) aber bei starkem Gegenwind nur gefühlte 80m.  

vielen Dank im voraus forellenbernhard


----------



## Mini-Broesel (15. August 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

Also man kann mit der geeigneten Rute  60-80 gr garantiert 130 Meter werfen, wenn du den richtigen Wurfstiel hast.
Beim Brandungsangeln ist das Gewicht wohl auch eher dazu da den Köder am Grund zu halten und nicht ihn auf Weite zu bringen.
Beim Spinnfischen auf Dorsch und  Meerforelle werfe ich auch mit einer mittleren Spinnrute in 3 Meter Länge und einem 18gr Spöket 70-100m ohne Probleme|wavey:


----------



## forellenbernhard (16. August 2010)

*AW: Weiter-werfen-üben auf der Wiese - wer macht mit?*

hallo Mini-Boesel,
sicher hast Du Recht, daß man mit der richtigen Rute auch weit werfen kann. Ich möcht aber von Experten, die  das vieleicht schon auf der Wiese ausprobiert und gemessen haben , eineAuskunft haben. Ich habe einige Würfe auf der Wiese mit unterschiedlichen Gewichten gemacht und sehr unterschiedliche Weiten erzielt. Ich habe mit 78m angefangen|gr:, durch Optimierung des Materials und Übung hinterher 118m geworfen:vik:. Bei der Rutenwahl kann man sich nicht auf die Werbung verlassen, sonst hat man viel Geld bezahlt und nicht die richtige Rute , die zu einem passt. Ich habe das Glück gehabt mit einem Angelshopbesitzer befreundet zu sein und bestimmt 15 Ruten ausprobiert und mit einer 3,60m Hechtrute die grösste Weite geworfen. Ich habe eine 0,06mm Berkley Whiplash benutzt, nicht 0,6mm.


----------

